# Independent Vizsla



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

Everything I read about Vizsla's prior to getting one went on and on about how clingy they are. I have a 4 month old puppy and she is really smart but pretty independent too. When I take her to the dog park, she runs off making new friends and forgets I am alive. When we are in training-mode, she is extremely attentive but when at the dog park or in the backyard, she almost acts like she cannot hear at all. Is this a puppy/attention span thing or did I just get an independent dog?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

My puppy is the same way. I could not exist if there are other dogs around. I think the velcro personality is more of an at home thing. When I'm home, he follows me EVERYWHERE, and gets unhappy when I leave him alone.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Same here.
If we are out and he is off leash we do not exist.
At home he won't leave us alone.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Right now the rest of the world is largely new and unexplored to her. She can hear you and will just ignore you for something more interesting. This is where the continuous training comes into play. As she gets older and more disciplined she will stay close if you tell her too. At least most of the time. ;D


----------

